# RACHIO AND SCORCHING HEAT COMING



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

So I installed the Rachio 3 around a month ago. I've been really happy with it, and have it set for Weather Intelligence Plus. That's the most efficient mode.

We've had a really mild spring in the midlands of SC. No days over 90 degrees yet. So this weekend Lucifer himself is flipping the switch and we're hitting the mid-90's. I see from the calendar on the app there's a lot more water droplets than before. So Rachio knows it needs to water more.

I trust it to an extent. Has anyone cross checked the watering with your own figures on evaporation, and so on. I know the 1" a week is not really a good rule of thumb when you're evaporating a lot of moisture off the turf daily with scorching heat.

The only thing I haven't done is measured how much water is laid on the ground when it's running. How long does it take to put 1" out?

Any ideas on this whole situation I laid out?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I believe @g-man monitors externally to the rachio to verify. As far as how long it takes to get an inch of water will depend on your sprinklers and I'm betting others will recommend an irrigation audit.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I use soil probes for moisture content, along with E/T numbers, and the Rachio has never let me down.

One caveat: I have a weather station in my yard. This is much more accurate than, say, using the data from a station 1/4 mile from me, which could vary drastically on rainfall totals. I also spent time setting up each zone as accurately as I could.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I use soil probes for moisture content, along with E/T numbers, and the Rachio has never let me down.
> 
> One caveat: I have a weather station in my yard. This is much more accurate than, say, using the data from a station 1/4 mile from me, which could vary drastically on rainfall totals. I also spent time setting up each zone as accurately as I could.


I have a weather station that was given to me for Father's Day a few years ago. I have not put it up yet, but it will be up soon. So I can do that too. Good point.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have to do an audit on each zone. You also have to setup the soil profile info correctly in rachio. Then monitor to ensure it is not letting it go too dry.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Looks like I've got a decent weather station. My neighbor is going to mount mine like he did his next door. We have the same floor plan and porch


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The Vantage Vue is awesome. Here is a siting guide for a PWS.


----------

